# I'm a MoCa moron- Help!



## snoopdogg1 (Sep 24, 2008)

About a month ago, I got a Roamio Pro to replace my HD XL (which replaced my Series 2). I have had a lot of wireless connection problems from the get-go, but finally got it to work, for the most part. I just got a new router (Netgear Nighthawk R7000 on a good deal from NewEgg), and my connection is better than ever. 

I guess I could continue to use WiFi, but I thought I would use MoCa for faster connectivity and ability to more easily use multi-room viewing if I use the old Tivo on another TV. 

My problem is MoCa. Here is my set-up:
Downstairs: Main TV, hooked to Roamio, with Time Warner tuning adapter and cable card.
Upstairs: Cable Modem and Router.

Before the new router came, I ordered a MoCa adapter and POE filter from TiVo to connect to my router and cable modem upstairs. I tried to install it today, but there is no CoAx upstairs, and the Coax light on the ActionTec Moca Adapter is not lit. I tried to set up a MoCa connection through my Tivo downstairs with this connection in place, but it failed, so now I am back to WiFi.

Is there any way to make this work without having Time Warner roll a truck to install and extra outlet (either a cable internet outlet downstairs near my TV or a CoAx outlet upstairs near my router)? I have looked at MoCa installation schemes, but I can't seem to figure out how to make my situation work.

Thanks in advance. I am normally pretty good with electronics, but I feel like an idiot trying to figure this out!


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

There is no difference between a "cable internet" outlet and a "coax" outlet. Upstairs, from the outlet your Cable Modem is connected to, disconnect the coax that runs to the cable modem. Run a new coax line from the wall outlet to the "In" of the MoCA adapter. Connect the line to the Cable Modem to the "out" of the MoCA adapter. Run an Ethernet cable from the MoCA adapter to your router. 

Go downstairs, tell the Tivo to use MoCA and that should do it.


----------



## snoopdogg1 (Sep 24, 2008)

Thanks tater-- That is EXACTLY how I did it. My TiVo won't connect through Moca, however. I just tried rebooting the Router and Modem, and will try to connect MoCa again in a bit. I read on 1 thread that I need to go into the WiFi setup and input the wrong Wifi password, so the Roamio doesn't try to connect through Wifi once Moca is installed. Is this necessary, or should I just be able to connect MoCa on my Roamio?


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

It would be a good idea to do the bad password trick to disable WiFi. 

Do you have any idea how the coax in your home is actually routed? Where's the POE filter installed?


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

PNA (powerline network adapter) could also solve your issues, a pair of them averages about $50 and it can be a lot easier than MoCA for some folks. FWIW I run both MoCA and PNA at my current house.


----------



## celtic pride (Nov 8, 2005)

I'm thinking of buying the roamio pro,and i currently have a premiere xl2,so if i buy the pro should i just continue to use my powerline adapters,or will the pro and the premiere work better with moca?


----------



## snoopdogg1 (Sep 24, 2008)

I installed the POE filter right on the wall
Cable internet connector. I hooked it up just as tater (&. TiVo) described, but the cable LED
on the MoCa adapter is still not lit. 

I wish i knew how the Coax is run in my home. I don't know for sure, but I don't think cable TV signal comes out of my cable internet connector, and I don't think internet signal comes out of my cable TV connection, but I may be wrong. If it did, I could split the signal near my tv and not need the Moca adapter. I am probably going to have to return or sell the Moca adapter. It's just not working with my setup.


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

If I'm understanding correctly, the POE placement is the problem. It's supposed to go where the coax first enters the home. Ditch the POE filter and setup as previously discussed. If it works, we can further discuss where the filter should go.


----------



## snoopdogg1 (Sep 24, 2008)

Will do! I'll give it a try tomorrow night or this weekend! Thanks for the advice.



tatergator1 said:


> If I'm understanding correctly, the POE placement is the problem. It's supposed to go where the coax first enters the home. Ditch the POE filter and setup as previously discussed. If it works, we can further discuss where the filter should go.


----------



## takeshi (Jul 22, 2010)

snoopdogg1 said:


> I installed the POE filter right on the wall


That would be a problem. The POE filter blocks MoCA signals. The MoCA adapter and your Roamio need to be able to communicate and they can't with a POE filter between them.

As suggested above (and in Tivo's MoCA instructions) leave the POE filter for later. Get your MoCA network up and running and then worry about the POE filter. That way if you install the POE filter and your MoCA network goes down you know it's a placement issue and can address it separately.


----------



## snoopdogg1 (Sep 24, 2008)

Thanks-- will try taking off the POE filter and will add it once I get the Moca network working. Appreciate the advice!


----------



## joestan (Dec 25, 2007)

Are you using the TA pass thru on your steep downstairs. I tired setting up MOCA in my tiro using the pass thru and no matter what it did I could get get my other tiro to connect. I added a 3 way splitter attached to the modem, tivo at TA. I worked the first try.


----------



## snoopdogg1 (Sep 24, 2008)

So, I THINK I got MoCa set-up. I took tatergator and takeshi's advice and removed the POE filter. (THANK YOU!!) I then changed my connection type to MoCa on my downstairs TiVo, and it didn't error. (I didn't go through the extra step of changing the wireless pwd. I figured I probably needed WiFi to be active to stream shows to my iPad).

Now, I hooked up the Tivo HD XL to an old TV in our (downstairs) guest room. From the info on MoCa I read, since my HD XL is not MoCa compatible, I will need ANOTHER MoCa adapter, or I can just stick with my wireless adapter. Since it will not get heavy use, I will probably just stick with the wireless adapter. I don't NEED MoCa on the old TiVo, do I?

On a side note, *Can I connect my old Tivo HD XL to the Roamio Pro through the Ethernet port, and transfer shows from the old to the new?* It would seem to make sense, but something tells me it probably can't be done. I don't want to try it unless I know it will work, due to multiple cables behind the TV, tight space, etc.


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

Good to hear it's working. Now, WiFi does not need to be on for streaming to iPad. I would recommend turning it off completely with the password trick. Otherwise, the potential of both WiFi and MoCA active could result in network instability. Streaming to and iPad is accomplished by sending the stream back to your main wireless router via the MoCA, and then from the router to the iPad.

You can, in fact, connect the HD XL to the Ethernet port of the Roamio Pro. The Plus/Pro models can "bridge" MoCA to Ehernet. The only thing to be careful with for that setup is that the TiVo remote will control both boxes at the same time. You'll want to search the TiVo.com Help for "remote address" to set each box to its own remote address.


----------



## snoopdogg1 (Sep 24, 2008)

Great stuff! Much appreciated. I'll give that a go. As of right now, I have the SlidePro remote for the Roamio & the Glo remote for the HD XL. I THINK they won't interfere, but I will check out TiVo.com help for more info. Will try the password trick also.



tatergator1 said:


> Good to hear it's working. Now, WiFi does not need to be on for streaming to iPad. I would recommend turning it off completely with the password trick. Otherwise, the potential of both WiFi and MoCA active could result in network instability. Streaming to and iPad is accomplished by sending the stream back to your main wireless router via the MoCA, and then from the router to the iPad.
> 
> You can, in fact, connect the HD XL to the Ethernet port of the Roamio Pro. The Plus/Pro models can "bridge" MoCA to Ehernet. The only thing to be careful with for that setup is that the TiVo remote will control both boxes at the same time. You'll want to search the TiVo.com Help for "remote address" to set each box to its own remote address.


----------

